# Hi



## NDNgirl4ever (Jan 4, 2007)

:asian: Hi everyone, my name is Sarah, and I'm really new, both here and to martial arts. I plan to start training in karate this coming monday. Anyway, I've een looking around he boards, and this looks like a fun one. I look forward to chatting with all of you. 

Sarah.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Sarah, welcome to Martial talk!  Enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Jan 4, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Keep us posted on how your training goes..


----------



## Kacey (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bydand (Jan 4, 2007)

welcome to Martial Talk.  You are going to have a blast, both here and training in a MA.  Good luck.


----------



## exile (Jan 4, 2007)

Greetings, Sarah and welcome to MTsend us an update after your class on how it went, yes? Hope you have a great time there!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to the group and keep us updated on your class.
We would love to hear how it went.

AoG


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Jan 4, 2007)

> keep us updated on your class.


I certainly will! Thanks for the welcome everyone! I'm glad to be here.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## themadbuddha (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Sarah! Great to hear you're jumping in and getting your feet wet (so to speak).


----------



## MJS (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT Sarah!! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 5, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kwiter (Jan 5, 2007)

Kwe Sarah, satakarite ken?

Hello Sarah how are you?


---

What dya mean you don't speak Mohawk? ;-)


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Kwiter, I see that you are Native as well. Cool. I'm White/Cherokee/Lakota Sioux. 

I have my first Karate lesson tonight. I'll let you all know how it went! Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## matt.m (Jan 8, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Iron Leopard (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome and good luck!  let us know how your training is coming along!


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Jan 8, 2007)

I just got back from my first lesson. I LOVE it. I'm out of shape, so the warm ups took a lot out of me, but I guess that's a good thing. Sensi and the other students were really nice and patient. I think I'll stick with this, it's great!


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 8, 2007)

welcome Sara, you will enjoy this site and martial arts. Once you get started you will be hooked.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello and welcome to martialtalk, happy posting


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Kwiter (Jan 9, 2007)

Kwe a:re Hello again Sarah, Hen Yes I'm First Nations too, Kahnawake Mohawk and Italian. Glad to hear your first lesson went well, most Teachers worth their salt will be patient with students, something I could NEVER do, no patience I'm a growling ogre just ask my daughters ;-)


Do you know what style of Karate you are learning?

How many times a week will you be training? My daughters go twice a week, tho this week and next they need to go 3 to make up for missing last week due to Bronchitis.

Do you have someone at home that can help you practice? If not try to buddy up with someone from the Dojo who is local to you,  it tends to help practicing Techniques with someone rather than air training plus you can take turns with Pads for some accuracy training.

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Sarah!


----------



## HKphooey (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Jan 9, 2007)

> Do you know what style of Karate you are learning?


Traditional Okinawan Shorin-Ryu  I believe.



> How many times a week will you be training? My daughters go twice a week


Twice a week as well.



> Do you have someone at home that can help you practice? If not try to buddy up with someone from the Dojo who is local to you, it tends to help practicing Techniques with someone rather than air training plus you can take turns with Pads for some accuracy training.


 No, unfortuately I'm the first in my immediate family to take Martial arts. My grandfather was a military policeman, so he knew some basic military style defense, and taught me a couple things, like how to get out of a wrist hold, but he died when I was 10. That's a good idea though, about pairing up with someone to train. After I get to know everyone, I'll think about that. It's a small dojo, and very close by, so I shouldn't have any trouble finding someone who is close by.

Thanks and I hope your daughters feel better!



> Welcome to MT, Sarah!Today 02:34 PM


 


> Welcome to MT


Thanks!


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

I had my second class today and decided to join the school. I worked on my first kata, and next week my gi will be ordered. I'm getting more and more enthuastic as the days go by. I love karate!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to Martial talk, and happy posting


----------



## Iron Leopard (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm really glad you enjoy it!


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Jan 16, 2007)

Iron Leopard said:


> I'm really glad you enjoy it!


 
Thanks. I got my gi, obi, and patches on monday. Now I feel 'offical'.


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome Sarah!  :wavey:

Glad to have you here with us


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 19, 2007)

Welcome and have fun


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Sarah, welcome to MT ...


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 8, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## Tames D (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome.


----------

